# A few of my Box Calls



## Rick Ferlita (Apr 7, 2017)

Stumbled onto this site the other day. I make box calls and scratch boxes. Here are a few recant calls. Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 7, 2017)

Those are nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 7, 2017)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 7, 2017)

OH, and welcome to WB

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 7, 2017)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice looking calls Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 8, 2017)

Terrific wood combos! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bwallac7 (Apr 17, 2017)

The look nice, bet they sound better.


----------



## CWS (Apr 17, 2017)

Beautiful wood Welcome


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks good. What's the line in the middle of them? a design? (can't see so good on my phone)


----------

